# Game Thread: Monday Jan. 16th @ New Jersey



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*








*Indiana – (L10: 4-6 OVERALL: 19-15)








New Jersey - (L10: 8-2 OVERALL: 19-14)* 

*Tip-off* – Monday, January 16, 2006 - 3:30 P.M.

*Where* – Continental Airlines Arena

*TV & Radio* - WB4 & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:









































*Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Danny Granger | Austin Croshere | David Harrison**









































Jacque Vaughn | Jason Kidd | Vince Carter | Jason Collins | Nenad Kristic*








*Who's HOT ?*















*Scored 29 points last game.









Has averaged 31.6 points in the past 5 games.*

*Injury Report* 

*Pacers-*








- Inactive







- Anke Sprain







- Torn Bicep







- Everything 

*Nets-* 








- Back (Questionable)

*ESPN PREVIEW:*



*TV:*



*Radio:*



Prediction:
Pacers- 94
Nets- 85

Come on guys, guess the score! Every member that guesses the score will be repped.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 99
Nets 95


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 101
nets 90


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Indy 99--Jersey 90....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets - 100
Pacers - 90

Any word on O'Neal?

Should be a good game, let the best team win.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Pacers 87-81.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Any word on O'Neal?


The last I heard he was day-to-day. He'll probably play.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

O'neal doesn't play  

But I am always positive

Pacers 92
New Jersey 88


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers win 107-96


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

12-14 Nets lead after AJ hits a jumper from the elbow.

4:30 left in the first.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson posts up on Kidd, but makes a terrible pass and turns it over. 

Carter called for an offensive foul. 

Freddie hits a 3, nice pass Foster.

No defense on Kidd, as he walks in for a layup.

Foster turns it over.

Cro called for a blocking foul on Carter.

15-18 Nets lead with 3:03 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Carter hits both from the line.

Saras turns it over and Vaughn gets an uncontested layup.

Rick calls timeout. 

15-22 with 2:46 left in the first.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson makes a nice move inside and hits a floater.

Saras lets Carter just back his way inside.

Jackson isolates himself, drives and misses, but Foster gets the board puts it back.

Carter nails a 3. 

Jack fouled by Jefferson, he misses both from the line.

19-27 Nets lead with a little over a minute.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bah. Carter is owning Saras.

Saras/Freddie/Jackson/Granger/Foster can't match up against New Jersey's lineup, and we don't have the big men available to play both Foster and Harrison.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Carter easily scores inside. 

Fred misses, Foster called for going over the back. 

Clif Robison hits both from the line.

Freddie fouled by Jefferson. He misses both from the line.

Nets get the last second shot and miss.

19-31 Nets lead at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere and Saras are the only Pacers who can hit free throws with some consistency. We need an only-free throw practice some time.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Our missed free throws, turnovers, and terrible inside defense is killing us.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Granger misses a jumper. 

Jefferson misses and Foster gets the rebound.

Foster misses a layup on the other end.

Granger fouls Jefferson. Clif misses a jumper, Foster gets the rebound.

Croshere takes it inside, gets fouled, but the shot rolls out. He hits both from the line, of course. He's now 93.9% from the foul line.

21-31 Nets lead.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

There ya go Saras! Nice steal and assist to the Jones dunk.

If Runi is going to have a game to reprove himself, this is going to be it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Saras gets a steal, passes it to Freddie who slams it down.

Vaughn gets inside to hit a layup, nice defense.

Saras makes a good pass inside to Foster who finishes it.

Vaughn hits a jumper...

Freddie hits a jumper with a hand in his face.

Kidd hits a jumper from the elbow with no one on him.

Croshere makes a nice move and gets inside. Go Cro!

29-37 Nets lead with 8:37 left in the second.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Awesome. I missed a Freddie dunk getting food. Maybe I'll see it as a replay.

Jasikevicius hits a 3, and apparently is now known as the "Yes Man". What?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Saras!

I wanna be able to start cheering for him again!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere passed the ball to Saras! :jawdrop: What's even better is he hit a 3. Unfortunately, Vaughn stole the ball from Saras for a layup. Pacers down 41-35.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Kidd misses an ugly shot.

Granger turns it over, but Saras saves it on the other end, pulls up and hits a 3.

Offensive 3 second violation against the Nets.

The "Yes (Jas) Man" hits another 3.

Foster posts up, but can't hit the off-balance layup.

Carter hits a fade-away. 

Saras gets the ball stolen by Vaughn again.

Rick calls timeout.

35-41 with 6:05 left in half.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Jasikevicius hits a 3, and apparently is now known as the *"Yes Man"*. What?


:|


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Awesome. I missed a Freddie dunk getting food. Maybe I'll see it as a replay.
> 
> Jasikevicius hits a 3, and apparently is now known as the "Yes Man". What?


They want to come up with a nickname for his muttering too...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

And of course Carlisle takes Saras out of the game......


Frustration.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> And of course Carlisle takes Saras out of the game......
> 
> 
> Frustration.


My God... at the start of this game, the commentators said that Carlisle was such a genius, blah blah... well, nothing against him or anything, but he's screwed us over SO MANY TIMES just because he pulled someone out when we need them.

There's better times to rest him, Rick!!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jack gets the ball stolen, and fouls. Smart play.

Harrison plays good D on Kristic.

Jack can't get off the shot before the 24 shot clock.

Kidd open, and hits a 3.

Kidd fouls AJ. AJ hits both from the line (I think).

Carter double teamed, finds Kidd who hits another open 3.

AJ hits a 3.

Carter posts up on AJ and is fouled. AJ then attempts to steal, but can't catch the ball. Carter fouled by Cro.

40-47 Nets lead with maybe 3 something left.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jones2011 said:


> My God... at the start of this game, the commentators said that Carlisle was such a genius, blah blah... well, nothing against him or anything, but he's screwed us over SO MANY TIMES just because he pulled someone out when we need them.
> 
> There's better times to rest him, Rick!!!



Well, at least AJ scored 5 quick points. Even though Kidd is torching him.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jones2011 said:


> My God... at the start of this game, the commentators said that Carlisle was such a genius, blah blah... well, nothing against him or anything, but he's screwed us over SO MANY TIMES just because he pulled someone out when we need them.
> 
> There's better times to rest him, Rick!!!


Rick has to give AJ his time...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Carter hits both from the line. 

Harrison called for an offensive foul, what? He looks a little stiff today.

40-49 Nets lead.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ goes into the stands and flatens a few people.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> AJ goes into the stands and flatens a few people.


Are you for real?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Kristic drives and easily hits a hook.

Croshere fouled no call, and gets it taken away inside.

Jefferson gets another layup.

Jack misses a quick shot.

Kristic hits another hook type shot. 

Timeout.

40-57 with 1:12 left in the second.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Are you for real?


Well, he "jumped" over a few people, but he still hit some.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Well, he "jumped" over a few people, but he still hit some.


I thought you were saying he went in and pulled an Artest.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie gets a nice roll and hits another 3.

Carter wide open, but can't make the jumper.

Freddie can't hit the 3.

Carter shoots, misses and Kristic tips it to Jefferson who gets fouled with a second left. Jefferson hits 1/2 from the line.

AJ misses the last second shot.

43-58 Nets lead at halftime.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> I thought you were saying he went in and pulled an Artest.


It would be the other way around. I don't think AJ can fight.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

down 15 going into the half.. 

We are just turning the ball over way to much and not rebounding. They have taken 41 shots to our 32 shots. We have to take care of the ball better.


On a postive note we are shooting the ball very well. Hopefully we hit a nets cold streak and we can cut that lead to 8 by the start of the 4th.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Back in the ballgame

indy 50
njn 60


cmon croshere!


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

If we could make our free throws this would be a tie ball game right now. Once again I hate to say pour foul shooting and not being able to get to the line is killing us.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison gets his 4th and 5th by putting his arms up, and a defender selling something that never happened. So, now we're stuck with Croshere, Granger, and Foster for most of the rest of the game at the PF and C.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

5 fouls in 12:00 min of play. that is a accomplishment by itself


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jdohman said:


> 5 fouls in 12:00 min of play. that is a accomplishment by itself


Jeff Foster got 5 in 5 minutes as a rookie. Hopefully Harrison can follow Jeff's path of not fouling so much.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Al: "Where's Marcus Haislip when we need him?"

And EDDIE GILL IS PLAYING!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison just fouled out early in the 4th. I like the decision by Rick to keep him in. He was going to eventually foul out, and he might as well keep us in the game when he's still in there.

79-71 Nets with under 8 minutes to go in the 4th.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What the ****? AJ takes the ball down when we need a *fast*break?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 97-92 Nets

Winner- The Takeover, for being the only person predicting the Nets to win.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

What a hard-faught game by Indiana though...playing without their main leaders and still managing to stay within 5 points. They really locked down defensively in the 3rd and 4th quarters, this team is definately going to surprise people in the playoffs.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

I was really hoping we could pull this one out. But in no way am I disapointed. Very well played game and a great effort by the pacers.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I swear the refs threw another one away, why do the refs hate the Pacers? I mean some of those calls were like wow.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> I swear the refs threw another one away, why do the refs hate the Pacers? I mean some of those calls were like wow.


I only noticed two bad calls: The 4th and 5th fouls on Harrison.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm upset that we lost, but at least we played hard, and we didn't give up so I'm not that mad...

Jersey was just better than us, and plus they were home so you know they were going to play hard...

I hope J.O. comes back soon, because he was much needed today, Harrison is getting much better, but he must learn to stay out of foul trouble, especially silly fouls...

Well at least we got the Bobcats next...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Well at least we got the Bobcats next...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Thats what I said the night before they blew us out by 30.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

rock747 said:


> Thats what I said the night before they blew us out by 30.



LOL...

Yeah I forgot... :curse: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'm upset that we lost, but at least we played hard, and we didn't give up so I'm not that mad...
> 
> Jersey was just better than us, and plus they were home so you know they were going to play hard...
> 
> ...


Hey PaCeRhOLiC... nice game. Your team really played well, most specially in the 2nd half. Considering that your team had a lot of players on the injured list, your team really played with a lot of heart. And they never gave up, trying to come back up to the last few seconds. Im very very certain that with a healthy line up, your Pacers will go a very very long way. :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

_



*Indy has the cure for slide by Nets*
BY ANTHONY RIEBER
STAFF WRITER

January 17, 2006

The Nets had one big thing going for them as they tipped off against the Pacers yesterday at Continental Airlines Arena. Indiana was without injured All-Star Jermaine O'Neal, who sat on the bench in a crisp cream suit after twisting his ankle Saturday.

Vince Carter called O'Neal's absence "unfortunate for them, fortunate for us." That's kind of like saying finding a million dollars on the street is fortunate for you and unfortunate for the guy who lost it. It's a bit of an understatement.

The Pacers, already without non-person Ron Artest and injured Jamaal Tinsley, tried gamely but couldn't overcome a balanced, if unspectacular, Nets effort. Carter had 24 points and six assists, Jason Kidd had 23 points and 10 assists and Nenad Krstic added 20 points as the Nets snapped a three-game losing streak, 97-92.

"You have to give Indiana a lot of credit," Nets coach Lawrence Frank said. "They are a team that keeps battling without some of their core pieces."

The Pacers dressed only nine players and had a starting frontcourt of Danny Granger, Austin Croshere and David Harrison. Even so, Indiana stubbornly refused to get blown out despite trailing by at least 10 in every quarter.

Croshere led the Pacers with 17 points and 10 rebounds, but their lone available double-digit scorer, Stephen Jackson, was held to 14 points and 5-for-16 shooting.

The Nets often were comfortably ahead, but they never were able to get comfortable.

"At the end of the game, we were going through the motions and we just were trying to get the game over with," Kidd said. "But the big thing is we played defense and that gave us the opportunity to win."

The Nets (20-15) led 31-19 after one quarter and 58-43 at the half as Carter had 17 and Kidd 13. Indiana pulled to within 37-35 midway through the second quarter on a three-pointer by rookie Sarunas Jasikevicius, but the Nets went on a 20-5 run during the next six minutes to take their biggest lead of the game at 57-40.

"We played really hard, really together," Indiana coach Rick Carlisle said. "It's hard to dig yourself out of that big of a hole."

But dig they did. Indiana (20-16) got to within six in the third quarter at 60-54; the Nets went back up by 15 when Kidd hit one of his five three-pointers (in seven attempts) to make it 76-61 at the 1:47 mark.

The Pacers got the lead down to five points three times in the last minute of the game, but the Nets hit 10 of 12 free throws to earn their seventh consecutive home win.

"I think even if the game was in Ecuador, it's important to get a win," Frank said, noting the three consecutive road drubbings the Nets took last week against San Antonio, Memphis and Dallas after a 10-game winning streak.

Those three defeats were played without Richard Jefferson, who returned from a sore back yesterday and contributed 11 points and 10 rebounds in 40 minutes.

Click to expand...

_http://www.newsday.com/sports/printedition/ny-spnets174590971jan17,0,3504641.story?coll=ny-sports-print 

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------

